# لاتكن بل كن



## sunny man (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*لاتكن بل كن*​*لا تكن كالذبابة بل كن كالنحلة *​+ لا تكن كالذبابة :- التي تحوم حول الأقذار وتحلق واقف فوق النفايات فتنقل الأمراض المعدية . التي تضعف الإنسان وتسبب له الموت 
+ + فلا تكن كذلك تتنقل بين الدنس والشر وتقف هناك فتنتقل إليك صفات سيئة تضر حياتك الروحية وتسبب لك الضعف الروحي الذي يقود إلى الفتور والموت الحقيقي 
(المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة)

+ بل كن كالنحلة :- التي تجمع عسلها من جميع الأزهار الجميلة  فتنتقل بين الأزهار وتأخذ منها رحيقها وتنتج عسل جيد
+ + كن كذلك تنتقل بين أزهار رجال الله في الكتاب المقدس وسير الشهداء والقديسين فتتعلم الإيمان من أبينا إبراهيم . والطاعة من اسحق . والعفة من يوسف العفيف . والصبر من أيوب . والتواضع من داود الملك . والحلم من موسي النبي . والصلاة  الناريه من إيليا النبي 
وتنتقل إلي الشهداء والقديسين فتتعلم الشجاعة من مارجرجس وكل الشهداء والنسك وترك محبه العالم من الأنبا انطونيوس والجهاد في الصلاة من الأنبا بيشوى والكلام المثمر من أنبا ارسانيوس
وبذلك تثمر ثمار جيده وهى فضائل القديسين 
(أنظروا إلي نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بإيمانهم ) (عب13:7)


----------



## dolla_87 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

:big35:يا sunny الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## dolla_87 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

:big35:يا sunny على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## دروب (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

موضوع حلو وكلمات رائعة الرب يباركك ويزيدك معرفة لمجد اسمه


----------



## geo90 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

*الموضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل*:t16:


----------



## sunny man (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

شكرا على مروركم يا أحبائى و ليعطنا الله روح الجهاد فى حياتنا الروحية و الجسدية


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

موضوع حلو اوي


----------



## sunny man (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

شكرا على مرورك يا يويو


----------



## fullaty (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

موضوع حلو اوى و التشبيهه حلو جدا 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## sunny man (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

اشكرك على مرورك يا فيبى


----------



## eman88 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

اشي روعة عنجد اشي بجنن شكرا الك ومنها للاحسن يا رب


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

موضوع حلو اوي


----------



## sunny man (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

شكرا لك يا ايمان و شكرا لك يا يويو


----------



## +مادونا+ (11 فبراير 2008)

لاتكن بل كن
لا تكن كالذبابة بل كن كالنحلة
+ لا تكن كالذبابة :- التي تحوم حول الأقذار وتحلق واقف فوق النفايات فتنقل الأمراض المعدية . التي تضعف الإنسان وتسبب له الموت 
+ + فلا تكن كذلك تتنقل بين الدنس والشر وتقف هناك فتنتقل إليك صفات سيئة تضر حياتك الروحية وتسبب لك الضعف الروحي الذي يقود إلى الفتور والموت الحقيقي 
(المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة)

+ بل كن كالنحلة :- التي تجمع عسلها من جميع الأزهار الجميلة فتنتقل بين الأزهار وتأخذ منها رحيقها وتنتج عسل جيد
+ + كن كذلك تنتقل بين أزهار رجال الله في الكتاب المقدس وسير الشهداء والقديسين فتتعلم الإيمان من أبينا إبراهيم . والطاعة من اسحق . والعفة من يوسف العفيف . والصبر من أيوب . والتواضع من داود الملك . والحلم من موسي النبي . والصلاة الناريه من إيليا النبي 
وتنتقل إلي الشهداء والقديسين فتتعلم الشجاعة من مارجرجس وكل الشهداء والنسك وترك محبه العالم من الأنبا انطونيوس والجهاد في الصلاة من الأنبا بيشوى والكلام المثمر من أنبا ارسانيوس
وبذلك تثمر ثمار جيده وهى فضائل القديسين 
(أنظروا إلي نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بإيمانهم ) (عب13:7)​


----------



## adel baket (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

_شكرا مادونا على تاملك الرائع_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لاتكن بل كن*

تسلم ع مرورك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع جميل  للغايه  شكرااا  *


----------



## sosana (12 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جااامد يا مادونا بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل قراته مره اخرى لانه موضوع مهم جداا شكرااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك خير

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2009)

راااااااااااااائع يا سونى 
ميررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

